# Kabel kommt in den Schaltschrank - direkt auf Schütz oder SPS nicht mehr zulässig?



## element. (28 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich lese in der 60204 (DIN EN 2019) unter 13.3 "Verdrahtung innerhalb von Gehäusen" folgendes:

_Für Steuerleitungen die aus dem Gehäuse herausgeführt werden, müssen Klemmenleisten oder
Stecker/Steckdosen-Kombinationen vorgesehen werden. Für Stecker/Steckdosen-Kombinationen siehe auch
13.4.5 und 13.4.6._

Bedeutet das, dass ich an einer kleinen Maschine, wo alles fest verlegt ist, mit meiner Leitung zum Motor nicht mehr direkt auf das Schütz gehen darf? Und mit meiner LIYY Leitung nicht mehr direkt auf die SPS-Eingangskarte?
Das würde ja das Ende für "Busgehäuse" bedeuten, wo die eingehenden Strippen direkt auf die ET200SP, Beckhoff-Zeile o.Ä. angeklemmt sind.

Oder sind Schütz und Siemens SPS-Baseunit auch "Klemmleisten"?
Wie interpretiert und handhabt ihr das?


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin element.,

ich sehe das so: Auf ein Schütz würde ich nie direkt verdrahten. Auch bei kleinen Anlagen nicht.
Bei Leitungen auf die SPS darf nach dem Normauszug von Dir direkt verdrahtet werden, da üblicherweise die Klemmleiste auf der SPS als Stecker ausgeführt ist.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Auf ein Schütz würde ich nie direkt verdrahten. Auch bei kleinen Anlagen nicht.


Machen wir seit lange. 
Für kleinere Antriebe verwendet wir das Siemens Sirius Baukastensystem, und verbindet direkt auf die Schütze.
Für grössere Antriebe verbinden wir direkt auf die Sanftanlasser.
Ich sehe absolut kein Problem damit, was Zwischenklemmen beibringen sollte verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin Jesper,

das ist tatsächlich eine persönliche Meinung. Die Norm schreibt die Stecker-/Klemmleiste ja auch nur für Steuerleitungen vor.
Bringt erstmal nichts, ist aber meistens angenehmer anzuschließen (das kommt natürlich auf den Aufbau des Schaltschranks an.
Wenn der Schaltschrank als Teil geliefert wird, machen sich Klemmleisten gut. Wenn der Schaltschrank selbsterstellter Teil der eigenen Maschine ist, ist es weniger interessant.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2021)

Und "_Für Steuerleitungen die aus dem Gehäuse herausgeführt werden" _wurde dass bedeuten dass man zwischen ein FU und sein Ausgansgfilter oder Bremswiederstand zusätzlich ein Klemmenleiste einfügen muss ? Die Kabel von Filter oder Bremsweiderstand ist manchmal fest angeschlossen.
Das wäre noch unnötige Klemmenleisten. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es so gemeint ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2021)

du bist das also der die Kohlekraftwerke am Laufen hält.


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wenn der Schaltschrank als Teil geliefert wird, machen sich Klemmleisten gut. Wenn der Schaltschrank selbsterstellter Teil der eigenen Maschine ist, ist es weniger interessant.


Wir verwenden dies für kleine bis grosse Anlagen. Die Schaltschränke sind nicht an eine Maschine integriert. Sie stehen meistens in ein Schaltraum.


----------



## element. (28 September 2021)

Naja, das "Steuerleitung" ist eh so eine Glaskugel-Bezeichnung.
Bei Lapp heißt das Ölflex 4G16mm² auch "Steuerleitung".
In der englischen 60204 heißt es aber deutlicher "control wiring". Die Klemmstelle bezeichnet sie mit "terminal blocks".
Gerade bei diesen echten Steuerleitungen (24V, kleine Querschnitte, viele Adern) ist es doch noch sinnvoller, direkt auf die SPS zu verdrahten, wenn der Schrank fest verkabelt wird und nicht getrennt von der Maschine transportiert werden kann.


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2021)

element. schrieb:


> _Ich lese in der 60204 (DIN EN 2019) unter 13.3 "Verdrahtung innerhalb von Gehäusen" [..]_
> Bedeutet das, dass ich an einer kleinen Maschine, wo alles fest verlegt ist, [..] Und mit meiner LIYY Leitung nicht mehr direkt auf die SPS-Eingangskarte?


Ich lese dies, als du hast eine kleine Maschine in welchen Gehäuse du hast Aktuatoren, Initiatoren und die dazuhörige SPS E/A in form von Module mit IP40 oder so. Z.B. ET200S oder ET200SP.

Ich war bei ein Kursus in die letzte Neuheiten für EN60204-1, und dort wurde bemerkt dass man die IP40 SPS Module nicht "nacht" zusammen mit Pneumatik, Hydraulik o.Ä plazieren kann. Ich erinnere nicht den genaue Kapitel. Man muss entweder IP67 Module (ET200 Pro o.Ä) verwenden oder die Teile trennen durch Kasten o.Ä.

edit: Wenn kein Pneumatik oder Hydraulik in denselbe Gehäuse gibts, dann denke ich es ist kein Problem.


----------



## det (30 September 2021)

Moin,
wer steckt denn Pneumatik oder Hydraulik in einen Schaltschrank. 
Der Schrank könnte auch platzen. 

Grüße Detlef


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2021)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer steckt denn Pneumatik oder Hydraulik in einen Schaltschrank.
> Der Schrank könnte auch platzen.
> 
> Grüße Detlef


Hier, ich. Das ist doch gang und gebe. Kannst du mal ein Bild von einem geplatzten Schaltschrank hier einstellen 😛


Aufbaubeispiel:


----------



## Oberchefe (30 September 2021)

> Hier, ich. Das ist doch gang und gebe. Kannst du mal ein Bild von einem geplatzten Schaltschrank hier einstellen



Bei uns hatte der TÜV mal Bedenken aus Brandschutzgründen. Begründung war, dass wenn die Elektrik bei einem Defekt ins Brennen kommt, ein Druckluftschlauch schmelzen könnte und dann das Feuer durch viel Sauerstoff aus der Druckluftleitung entsprechend beschleunigt werden könnte.

War allerdings in einer Umgebung mit viel leicht brennbarem Material (Papier).


----------



## element. (1 Oktober 2021)

Wir driften ab, aber an einen solchen Schrank der abgebrannt ist wegen Pneumatik, bin ich tatsächlich mal hingekommen.
Der Zuleitungsschlauch (20 bar) hatte sich gelöst und herumgepeitscht. Dabei die Geräte wohl so stark zerstört, dass 230V auf die 24V gekommen sind. Dann hats natürlich sofort ein paar 24V Geräte verrissen, und die Luft hat dem Feuer Dampf gegeben.

Ein Schaltschrank mit Pneumatik drin braucht natürlich genügend Entlastungsbohrungen nach außen. Sonst wirds wirklich gefährlich, außerdem fällt er dann unter die Druckbehälterrichtlinie


----------



## s_kraut (1 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier, ich. Das ist doch gang und gebe. Kannst du mal ein Bild von einem geplatzten Schaltschrank hier einstellen 😛
> 
> 
> Aufbaubeispiel:
> Anhang anzeigen 56564


Ok das ist so ein IP5x-Gehäuse, das geht schon.

Das gleiche Ding in Ex-tb oder IP6x kann schon dicke Backen machen. Da spendier ich ein Druckentlastungsventil.
Foto kommt am Dienstag, vorher kriegen mich keine zehn Pferde da hin  🤠 

Was auch ein Thema sein kann ist Kondenswasser falls die Druckluft nicht trocken ist.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Januar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ok das ist so ein IP5x-Gehäuse, das geht schon.
> 
> Das gleiche Ding in Ex-tb oder IP6x kann schon dicke Backen machen. Da spendier ich ein Druckentlastungsventil.
> Foto kommt am Dienstag, vorher kriegen mich keine zehn Pferde da hin  🤠
> ...


Naja, die Entlüftungsleitung vom Ventilblock führt man natürlich nach aussen, sehe da kein Problem.
Bei absolut Luftdichten Schaltschränken würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen...Könnte ja mal ein Schlauch Platzen. 

Haben bei uns ca. 50 Schränke mit jeweils 50-100 Magnetventilen und den dazu benötigten IO Modulen.
Das ganze läuft schon seit 20 Jahren so, bis jetzt ist noch keiner explodiert. 
Dicht sind die aber nicht zu 100%, das Wasser muss ja auch wieder unten rauslaufen können.


----------



## Andre1977 (7 Januar 2022)

Hallo, Ihr seid ganz schön vom Thema abgekommen.
Ich habe eine Fragen:
1. Wie kriege ich jetzt raus was wircklich erlaubt ist
a. Bei der ET200 nutze ich die Base-Unit komplet als Klemme. Meine Ziel ohne Klemmen auszukommen.
b. Motorleitung direkt auf das Schütz zu klemmen, wiso nicht. In meinen Augen halt nur aufwendiger, wenn das Schütz in der Mitte vom Schaltschrank ist. Da die Manteleitung sehr viel Platz einnimmt oder das Risiko groß ist die Einzelnen Adern zu beschädigen, wenn der Mantel abisioliert wird. 
Was ist jetzt erkaubt?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (7 Januar 2022)

Ich persönlich würde eine ET200S/SP als adäquate „Klemmleiste“ betrachten. 

Seit wann ist diese Vorschrift denn gültig?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> du bist das also der die Kohlekraftwerke am Laufen hält.



Sowas macht mann auch bei Frequenzumrichter.
Direkt auf dem Antrieb drauf.

Wenn du solche Abgängen hast nehmen z.b. ReihenKlemmen auch so viel Platz weg. Und sie sind auch noch scheisse.

Also so abgreifen ist okay.


----------



## dekuika (7 Januar 2022)

Hier würde ich jetzt auch keine Reihenklemmen zwischenschalten.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (7 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hier würde ich jetzt auch keine Reihenklemmen zwischenschalten.


Eigentlich gibt es kaum einen Unterschied von I/O "Klemmen" wie die Beckhoff/Wago und einer ET200SP.
Oder sehr ihr das anders?

Wäre ja wirklich völlig Idiotisch in einen Klemmkasten wo nur ein I/O System verbaut ist, auch noch Klemmen dazwischen setzen zu müssen.
Zumal die ja extra so ausgeführt sind, dass man alle notwendigen Anschlüsse direkt auf den Baseunits unterbringen kann.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hier würde ich jetzt auch keine Reihenklemmen zwischenschalten.


Die werden so auch vermarktet das mann das kann


----------



## JesperMP (7 Januar 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> igentlich gibt es kaum einen Unterschied von I/O "Klemmen" wie die Beckhoff/Wago und einer ET200SP.


Ist dasselbe.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wäre ja wirklich völlig Idiotisch in einen Klemmkasten wo nur ein I/O System verbaut ist, auch noch Klemmen dazwischen setzen zu müssen.
> Zumal die ja extra so ausgeführt sind, dass man alle notwendigen Anschlüsse direkt auf den Baseunits unterbringen kann.


Genau. 
Direkt an ET200S oder ET200SP machen wir zeit lange.

Off-topic:
Ärgerlich dass die Siemens ET200SP so schlecht sind. ET200S waren besser.
Die Module sind mechanisch empfindlicher geworden und die push-in Klemmen sind einfach ein Desaster.
Wir fühlen uns nicht ganz wohl mit externen Elektrikern, die Kabel direkt zu den ET200SPs verlegen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (7 Januar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist dasselbe.
> 
> 
> Genau.
> ...


Also ich finde die Klemmen von der SP eigentlich okay...
solange man nicht versucht da mehr als eine Ader reinzubekommen, oder keine Aderendhülsen verwendet, oder auch mal was messen will an den Klemmen...

Okay du hast recht, die sind wirklich bisschen Scheiße. 

Die filigranen Steckverbindungen sind aber schon eher ein Problem.


----------



## maxder2te (9 Januar 2022)

Nach meiner Ansicht sind die Schraubklemmen an einem Schütz auch Klemmleisten. Der Knackpunkt ist die Definition von "Klemmleisten" und "Steckverbinder". 

Die Vorschrift schlägt meiner Ansicht nach in die Richtung, dass man z.B. Steuerleitungen nicht auf Platinen anlöten darf oder die Steuerleitungen intern crimpen darf.


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Klemmen von der SP eigentlich okay...
> solange man nicht versucht da...keine Aderendhülsen verwendet,


Wie ist der Satz gemeint?
ET200SP MIT Aderendhülse ist Scheiße. Hast Du mal ne 1,5mm2 Hülse versucht wieder rauszukriegen?
Und selbst bei nicht ganz optimal gepressten 1,0mm2 machst Du den Sockel beim ausklemmen kaputt...
Ausserdem ist die Schriftgröße der Klemmennummerierung viel zu klein. Dass kann die Hälfte der Elektriker nicht lesen, und bei schlechter Beleuchtung garniemand...


----------



## dekuika (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie ist der Satz gemeint?
> ET200SP MIT Aderendhülse ist Scheiße. Hast Du mal ne 1,5mm2 Hülse versucht wieder rauszukriegen?
> Und selbst bei nicht ganz optimal gepressten 1,0mm2 machst Du den Sockel beim ausklemmen kaputt...


Das geht mir mit fast allen Zugfederklemmen so. Mit der richtigen Presszange geht es aber ganz gut. Meine presst einen Vierkant.


----------



## s_kraut (28 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das geht mir mit fast allen Zugfederklemmen so. Mit der richtigen Presszange geht es aber ganz gut. Meine presst einen Vierkant.


Ich weiß was du meinst, uns unsere Elektriker sind teils eher grobmotorisch veranlagt. Drum fahren wir von der ET200SP noch runter auf die Klemmreihe.

Siemens warnt:



Wellenprofil == Todesurteil.


----------



## dekuika (28 Januar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, uns unsere Elektriker sind teils eher grobmotorisch veranlagt. Drum fahren wir von der ET200SP noch runter auf die Klemmreihe.


Mein Kollege meint, alles unter 120 mm² ist für ihn ungeeignet. Ethernet muss immer ich anklemmen.


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, uns unsere Elektriker sind teils eher grobmotorisch veranlagt. Drum fahren wir von der ET200SP noch runter auf die Klemmreihe.
> 
> Siemens warnt:
> Anhang anzeigen 58883
> ...


Als wenn man sonst keine Sorgen auf der Baustelle hat als noch darauf aufzupassen, mit welcher Crimpzange der Elektriker die Aderendhülsen crimpt!!!
Sehr viel der TIA-Geschichte (Hardware und Software) geht an den wirklichen Anforderungen und Sorgen der Praxis komplett vorbei... Das zieht sich auf allen Ebenen durch.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Als wenn man sonst keine Sorgen auf der Baustelle hat als noch darauf aufzupassen, mit welcher Crimpzange der Elektriker die Aderendhülsen crimpt!!!
> Sehr viel der TIA-Geschichte (Hardware und Software) geht an den wirklichen Anforderungen und Sorgen der Praxis komplett vorbei... Das zieht sich auf allen Ebenen durch.


Wenn du gewissene Federklemmen hast, und musst auf der Baustelle zur IBN mal Draht ab und anklemmen sind die Krimpungen echt scheisse


----------



## JesperMP (28 Januar 2022)

Feder-Klemmen und Feder-Klemmen sind nicht dasselbe.
Käfigzug Klemmen = gut. Kannst du an und abklemmen wie oft du willst. Die Haltekraft ist gut. Z.B. das schwache Spannungssignal von direkt verbundene Wiegezellen haben kein Problem.
Push-in KLemmen = d****shaufen.
Traurig das meistens von die SPS Hersteller heute nur Push-in Klemmen anbieten, und dazu auf die Idée gekommen sind "muss klein und winzig sein".

Eigentlich bin ich absolut dafür dass man direkt von Feld auf die Module verbindet, aber genau ET200SP ist ungeeignet.


s_kraut schrieb:


> Drum fahren wir von der ET200SP noch runter auf die Klemmreihe.


Wir auch. Aber es ist ein Fallit für das Prinzip. Siemens, schäme dich !

edit: In die Photos in mein vorigen Beitrag sieht man dass die Motorkabel sind direkt verbunden. Die Signalkabel gehen über Klemmenreihe.
Wir verbindet direkt auf die ET200SP für Kabeln die ab Werk auf die Maschine montiert sind. Selbst in diesen Fall ist es nicht zufreidenstellend.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie ist der Satz gemeint?
> ET200SP MIT Aderendhülse ist Scheiße. Hast Du mal ne 1,5mm2 Hülse versucht wieder rauszukriegen?
> Und selbst bei nicht ganz optimal gepressten 1,0mm2 machst Du den Sockel beim ausklemmen kaputt...
> Ausserdem ist die Schriftgröße der Klemmennummerierung viel zu klein. Dass kann die Hälfte der Elektriker nicht lesen, und bei schlechter Beleuchtung garniemand...



Ich verdrahte die grundsätzlich mit 0,35mm²-1mm² und einer 4 Kantpresszange.
Da funktioniert auch das "Push in" 1A ohne Werkzeug und abklemmen geht absolut problemlos. 
Auch 20x wenn ich das will.

Aus welchen Grund sollte ich denn 1,5mm² da einklemmen? Fällt mir jetzt gar nichts ein?  
Oder gar 2,5mm² ohne Aderendhülsen?  🥳

Die Klemmennummerierung ist wirklich übel, aber am I/O Modul selber kann man es eigentlich ganz gut lesen.

Alles in allem auf jeden Fall ein Rückschritt zur ET200S.

LG
Michael


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Aus welchen Grund sollte ich denn 1,5mm² da einklemmen? Fällt mir jetzt gar nichts ein?


Weil der Elektriker nen 1,5mm2 gezogen hat, weil nix anderes da war, oder er sich vergriffen hat, oder im Eplan sich vertippt wurde oder für ne Brücke nen 1,5 Stück grad rumlag...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Weil der Elektriker nen 1,5mm2 gezogen hat, weil nix anderes da war, oder er sich vergriffen hat, oder im Eplan sich vertippt wurde oder für ne Brücke nen 1,5 Stück grad rumlag...


Stell ich mir grad so vor:

Elektriker:
"Hey Michael, wir haben dir  ein paar 4x2,5 geschirmt für die  4 neuen Drucksensoren gelegt, war nix anderes da..."

Ich:
"Kein Problem, Siemens hat die Klemmen ja eh bis 2,5² freigeben" 

Bastel,bastel.... 

Edit: Hoppla die Baseunits sind ja nur bis 1,5 freigegeben, na zwick ich halt paar Litzen weg...  🥴


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Sehr viel der TIA-Geschichte (Hardware und Software) geht an den wirklichen Anforderungen und Sorgen der Praxis komplett vorbei... Das zieht sich auf allen Ebenen durch.


Das Thema hier erinnert mich an ein Problem von vor ca. 15 Jahren. Vor langer langer Zeit haben wir über eine lange Zeit tausende SEW Movitrac 31c verbaut. Dann kam vor ca. 15 Jahren der Nachfolger Movitrac B raus. D.h. immer wenn ein 31c defekt war musste ich hin fahren und auf einen Movitrac B umbauen. Nur kann man beim Movitrac B an den Steuerklemmen nur 0,5² ( beim 31c gingen 2x1.5² pro Klemme ) anschließen und beim 31c war alles mit 0,75² oder teilweise 1² verdrahtet. D.h. alle Drähte rausreißen und neue Drähte legen ( oder wenn schnell gehen müsste improvisieren ) 😕


----------

